# My Art updated LOL and sorry for not being on



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

this is my new art sorry all i haven't been on in Awhile Real life is killing me lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good picture, Fen!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

thanx took me 4 hours and still aint done this is a WIP


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks good Fenirus. Whenever I draw something people have to ask what it is


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

thanx guys hehehe


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good. I just do stick figures.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

lol im still working on i thou XD


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice drawing you did. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

your very welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good, Fen, glad to see you back.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

i know its great to be back XD


----------

